# See through betta



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I noticed that I can see Pepermints backbone through her skin. O.O


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting. Pics?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think it will show up in pics but I will try


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

That's pretty common with light colored bettas. My cambodian female is named Skelly (short for skeleton haha) because when she was super tiny you could literally see EVERYTHING inside her. Now that she's older it's better but if the light hits her a certain way you can still get an "x-ray view".


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

My Princess Buttercup is like that.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, it's weird


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a cellophane to me - they're usually see through like that. Its very cool though! I saw a halfmoon cellophane a couple weeks ago at walmart, and wanted so badly to take him home. But no matter how pretty the bettas are there, I won't buy one and encourage them to keep up with that horrendous care.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

SDragon said:


> Interesting. Pics?


Hi.I'm new.^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Lol, it's weird


Hi.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

You can see it. Haha that is so weird.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's their lateral line. It helps them navigate, I'm pretty sure it's not her backbone. First time seeing a female cellophane, though.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Cellophanes are quite common in my Petsmart


----------

